# What powder?



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Earlier this year, I picked up a Remington Model 700 BDL in .17. With the rifle came a couple boxes of .17 25-gr. Power-Lokt HP ammo. A couple years ago, I bought a 700 BDL in .17, and got a bunch of reloading components including a bunch of 25-gr.Remington HP bullets. I have 52 of them waiting to get reloaded. I can pull a bullet, weigh the powder. But do any of you know what powder Remington used in these cartridges? If I know the powder, I can narrow down how many of my 52 bullets I have to burn trying to find the optimum load. Remington doesn't make these bullets any longer so I'm looking for a short cut.

Thanks. Good luck, shoot straight. Saskcoyote


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

id say give Rem a call. The only thing i can help you with is that when i had one i was using h335 or h380 in it, worked very well with the 25grn. I wouldn't use it them on coyotes though. Perfect on fox though. I'd have to do some digging to find my old load data. I know you're looking for a specific remington load so that would be my first route.

Deano


----------



## noylj (Nov 10, 2010)

Factory rounds are always, or almost always, loaded with non-canister powder. They have their specification for powder, they buy in HUGE volume, and they work out the load for each lot of powder. So, you won't find their powder on the shelf and they don't even have THAT lot of powder any more.
If you can, try 4895 or W760 or 748.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks for the reply noylj. I, too, have the feeling Remington used a "house blend" similar to how Hornady used a special powder for its .204 Ruger project. Coincidentally, I've recorded two of my three best groups using W748 and H4895 at .3 and .5 respectively. The 4320 gave me a .45. These came using 30-grain Bergers. My best group with a 25-grainer, again a Berger, was .375 using 3031. I'll load up a few Remington bullets with 3031 and give them a go and if the grouping is acceptable, I'll load up the rest.

Good luck, shoot straight. :sniper: Saskcoyote


----------

